# [Sammelthread] Charakterplaner auf Buffed !



## Hantorihanzo (30. Oktober 2007)

Moin Moin !
In letzter Zeit häufen sich die Threads, die lautstark nach einem aktuellen Charakterplaner à la Merciless auf
Buffed.de schreien. Ich habe mir gedacht, anstatt dass nun jeder seinen eigenen kleinen thread eröfnet, machen wir einen Thread der sich mit so einem Planer auseinander setzt.

Also schreibt alle eure Meinung !
Ich finde so ein Charplaner is derbst nützlich und würde buffed.de auch jedenfall NOCH viel viel besser machen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anbei: Ich finde diese Merkliste bei myBuffed ist schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, bis zu einem vollständigen Planer mit kompletten Rüstungen, Stats, Verzauberungen und dergleichen fehlt jedoch noch einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haltet ihr davon.....

Mfg


PS:
Auch eine Stellungnahme eines buffed.de Programmierers ist gerne gesehen um uns mal zu informieren ob so
etwas bereits in Arbeit oder geplant ist.

Edit:
Hhhhhm vl hätte ich diesen Thread doch eher im AllgemeinenWoW Forum erstellen sollen, hier ist er denke ich mal "richtiger" aufgehoben aber die meisten HardcoreWoW Zocker schauen wahrscheinlich nur ins WoW Forum....^^


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2007)

Hantorihanzo schrieb:


> PS:
> Auch eine Stellungnahme eines buffed.de Programmierers ist gerne gesehen um uns mal zu informieren ob so
> etwas bereits in Arbeit oder geplant ist.



Ich zähl mal rückwirkend .. 1...490...1239812 ... ok ..geschätzte 918239123 mal hab ich das schon geschrieben: Wir verraten vorab nicht was wir planen, machen, bringen, einbauen, veröffentlichen, weil: Die Konkurrenz liest mit. :-)

Bzgl. des allgemeinen Charplaners von Merciless kann ich nichts sagen - aber aktualisiert wird der wahrscheinlich schon irgendwann.


----------



## Dalmus (31. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich zähl mal rückwirkend .. 1...490...1239812 ... ok ..geschätzte 918239123 mal hab ich das schon geschrieben: Wir verraten vorab nicht was wir planen, machen, bringen, einbauen, veröffentlichen, weil: Die Konkurrenz liest mit. :-)


Hey, aber hier im Forum, so unter 4... 6... naja, vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Augen, kannst Du's uns doch verraten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hantorihanzo (31. Oktober 2007)

find ich aber ma Auch !


----------



## Dalmus (1. November 2007)

Nein, jetzt ohne Spass: Es ist natürlich verständlich, daß ihr nicht damit rausrücken wollt welche Features ihr so plant.
Auf der anderen Seite treiben sich wahrscheinlich außer mir noch einige andere fähige Coder hier in der Com rum. Vielleicht wäre das ja was für ein Com-Projekt?
Wenn ihr das selbst für die Premium-User geplant habt, oder sogar gerade codet, dann logischerweise nicht, aber wenn nicht, dann wäre es doch mal eine Gelegenheit, wo die Com mitarbeiten und mal etwas zurückgeben kann? Schließlich gebt ihr uns mit den kostenlosen Features wirklich viel und da man bei bei WoW nicht viel modden darf/kann...
Aber ist nur so ein Gedanke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (2. Dezember 2007)

Das Wort "Premium-User" gefällt mir so absolut gar nicht...

Ich bin auch eine treue Anhängerin des Merciless-Charkterplaner, blöderweise ist der total veraltet, da wünscht man sich schon mal was Aktuelles... Klar, dass ihr nicht über eure Planungen öffentlich plaudert, aber ich hoffe doch sehr stark auf einen Charakterplaner. =)

"aber aktualisiert wird der wahrscheinlich schon irgendwann." Tja, irgendwann ist gut. Ich weiß nich, gibt's die Gilde noch? Also laut HP/Arsenal sieht die ziemlich tot aus, wieso sollten sie dann den Charakterplaner akutalisieren.


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2007)

Natálya schrieb:


> Das Wort "Premium-User" gefällt mir so absolut gar nicht...
> 
> Ich bin auch eine treue Anhängerin des Merciless-Charkterplaner, blöderweise ist der total veraltet, da wünscht man sich schon mal was Aktuelles... Klar, dass ihr nicht über eure Planungen öffentlich plaudert, aber ich hoffe doch sehr stark auf einen Charakterplaner. =)
> 
> "aber aktualisiert wird der wahrscheinlich schon irgendwann." Tja, irgendwann ist gut. Ich weiß nich, gibt's die Gilde noch? Also laut HP/Arsenal sieht die ziemlich tot aus, wieso sollten sie dann den Charakterplaner akutalisieren.



Keine Sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildcat05 (12. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Keine Sorge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also mal ehrlich, bei den vielen möglichkeiten die es mittlerweile gibt an Items, Stats und Co wäre es echt mal super cool, nem Item nicht Monate hinterherlaufen zu müssen um dann zu merken, dass es für die aktuelle Zusammenstellung des Equips ein echter Fehlgriff ist und man seine Zeit vertan hat.

Da der Charplaner per Link angeboten wird, sollte dieser auch entsprechend auf dem Neuesten Stand gebracht werden. Sicher ist das auch viel Arbeit und ich bewundere auch die Leute die solche HP´s erstellen und Pflegen, aber warum nur halbe Sachen machen^^

Eines ist mir auch noch aufgefallen, ich habe nach langem dir Charübersicht unter Mybuffed angeschaut und irgendwie fehlen bei dem einen Char die angelegten Items andere sind überhaupt nicht aktuell, z.b das lvl.

Leider finde ich auch keine möglichkeit das ganze Manuell zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Skylla (20. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> [...] aber aktualisiert wird der wahrscheinlich schon irgendwann [...]





> Update auf 1.12 durchgeführt
> 06.09.2006 - by Beowolve


Also, ich bin ja eine hoffnungsvolle Menschin ... aber nach 15 Monaten glaube ich DAS nun wirklich nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr schade, das Ding war mal so riiiichtig genial! Vor allem das Tool mit den Verzauberungen (hätte schon was für die Juwelenslots). Habe von sowas keine Ahnung, aber ich denke mal, dass das eine Höllenarbeit ist und das auch der Grund ist, warum da nichts mehr passiert ...


----------



## ZAM (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich nutz das Ding eher seltener - aber der geduldige Padawan ist ein guter Padawan.


----------



## Littleheroe (21. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bzgl. des allgemeinen Charplaners von Merciless kann ich nichts sagen - aber aktualisiert wird der wahrscheinlich schon irgendwann.



glaub ich nicht. er hängt schon so lange da fest, da passiert nix mehr... diese hoffnung habe ich und wohl auch einige andere schon lange aufgegeben. ich frage mich, ob es die gilde überhaupt noch gibt...


----------



## Denji (KdV) (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich frag mich echt warum ihr keinen macht... Buffed ist so gut nur ein gescheiden Char Planer und eine Liste zum vorhanden Rezepte abgleichen fehlt...

Wäre echt klasse wenn ihr dass auch mal liefert =)

Grüße Denji

Ps: gibt sogar einen Char Planer leider nur auf 70 und English chardev.org
aber für 1 Man Sache echt der hammer!


----------



## xFraqx (24. Dezember 2007)

www.chardev.org

less qq plx


----------



## Rashnuk (24. Dezember 2007)

http://www.chardev.org/?profile=11587


----------



## Flauwy (25. Dezember 2007)

> ...der geduldige Padawan ist ein guter Padawan.



Meister Zam hat gesprochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodstain (7. Januar 2008)

Guten Tag

Ich hoffe hier ist mein Post richtig, wenn nicht bitte verschieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich auf ein Profil eines Charakters gehe, besteht unterhalb des Equip die Möglichkeit, dessen Ausrüstung mit dem Merciless Charplaner zu laden. 
Dieser ist allerdings nach meinem Wissensstand immer noch Pre BC aktuell.

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es eventuell möglich wäre diese Option für den neuen Charplaner, welchen ich neulich gefunden habe umzuprogrammieren.

Dieser befindet sich unter: http://chardev.org

mfg Blood


----------



## Achereto (7. Januar 2008)

Konkurrenz? Soso... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeMartin (12. Januar 2008)

> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es eventuell möglich wäre diese Option für den neuen Charplaner, welchen ich neulich gefunden habe umzuprogrammieren.



Soweit ich weiss hatte chardev die Möglichkeit, bevor die Profile alle in einer Datenbank gespeichert wurden, Equipment über die URL zu sichern, und was interessanter ist wieder zu importieren, also müsste man nur einen solchen alten GET Request anpassen und es würde gehen.

Diese URL-Import Funktion ist, wie ich vermute. aus Gründen der Abwärtskompatibilität immer noch eingebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

